# Need a Good Compiler for C++ & Java



## Cool G5 (May 31, 2010)

I need a good & free compiler for C++ & Java for both Windows & Linux.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 31, 2010)

Actually its not for me but for my friend. He told me to search for a good compiler. I don't think he meant IDE. He needs it for college stuff.

But basically, what is the difference between the both?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2010)

Compiler

C
*wikidot.fosspowered.com/programming:c:tutorial:setupcompiler

Java
*java.sun.com/javase/downloads/widget/jdk6.jsp
(I recommend to use package manager if you use Linux for installing JDK)

IDE:
*wikidot.fosspowered.com/editors:geany

Will work for both C and Java
And sure read this while learning C/C++: *www.gidnetwork.com/b-56.html

Good luck

P.S.: The C tutorial will work for C++ as well


----------



## RavS (May 31, 2010)

Well done, Liverpool_fan! Really good resources.

I wonder if the C compiler wiki has been written by you (there is a Liverpool club logo in one of the images!)


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 6, 2010)

Code::Blocks for C++, Netbeans for Java.. for both Windows and Linux.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks. Have downloaded JDK & Geany for my friend. Waiting for his response.


----------



## blackhole (Jun 6, 2010)

gud links liverpool fan...thanq


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 7, 2010)

wat abt gcc?. It works on both windows & linux right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> wat abt gcc?. It works on both windows & linux right?


MinGW = GCC for Windows


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> I need a good & free compiler for C++ & Java for both Windows & Linux.


Depending on the meaning of the word "good", I would suggest you these:

Most optimized and fastest for Intel CPUs: Intel's C/C++ compiler (which you/your friend can get for free if you obtain an Academic license)

Most standards compliant: GCC

Most integrated with IDE for debugging: MS VC++ (Express edition is free, Professional can be gotten free via an Academic license)

For the first two compilers I'd suggest Eclipse as the IDE.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 8, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> MinGW = GCC for Windows



Ya i know...mingw is bundled with Dev-C++( which i currently use, although its an outdated IDE  )........don know if a standalone version is available....


----------

